# All-In cost to CNC PM25/G0704 or smaller mill?



## r-mm (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey all 

I'm writing to ask those who have done it what their all in costs were to CNC a bench or mini mill?  I am trying to figure out if CNC-ability is something I want to plan for or not at this stage.  I'm looking at a whole host of machines from those mentioned, to a Taiwanese Knee Mill to a little guy like the LMS HiTorque.  

Appreciate even rough numbers.  I see plenty of ball screw/hardware kits in the $700 range but don't know what to budget for motors, wiring, etc etc.


----------



## DLF (Nov 15, 2020)

As an indication, to do a CNC conversion the cost of parts (motors, drivers, leadscrews, CNC controller, misc hardware) will easily match the cost of the machine.

The time and effort to do the job is not counted here because they are assumed to be free (it’s a hobby)

Now, offcourse one could do a really cheap conversion, but in this case the end-result will be poor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 15, 2020)

I am looking at converting my PM833T mill to CNC.  Maybe.  I have too many projects.  Anyhow, there is a guy that did a conversion to the 833T and spells out the costs.  He used Linux for the controller.   
PM 833T CNC converion.


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 16, 2020)

see these for examples and approx costs


			CNC Update Blog: The Parts & Costs – Practical Renaissance
		










						G0704 build in progress
					

Hi Everyone,  I thought I'd start a thread documenting my conversion of the G0704.  I just received my mill a couple of weeks ago and disassembled the head from the column.  Not much as of yet to post, but will be posting pics during the construction.  Delivery came today which includes my...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## macardoso (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a G0704. Converted it 3 times, increasing fancy each time lol. Break it into 2 parts. Mechanical can be done cheaply, but your results will be poor. Probably the least expensive option to give you decent results is the Hoss machine conversion plans. Not pretty or fancy but they work. Let's say $800 in material. If I were to do it again, I'd spend a bit more on better ballscrews and motor couplings as these are my least performing parts of the system.

The electrical has a much wider variety. A basic 3 axis stepper controller can be built for $2-300 running on a LPT25 printer port. Almost all modern designs use a motion controller. This will put you in the $1000 range all said and done. Want servos? Triple that price at least. 

My electrical panel was the most basic design, steppers and LPT25 port. $350
My second was a bit more complicated, Ethernet Smoothstepper + steppers. $1000 
My newest controls, ESS +  AC Servos (got almost all of the servo equipment free), $3500

I wouldn't plan on touching a CNC G0704 for less than $3-4k including machine, hardware, and controls. It can be done for less, but the experience won't be fun.

Happy to help you plan the build if you'd like









						G0704 CNC AC Servo Rebuild (Picture Heavy)
					

Hi All,  About 5 years ago I completed a CNC conversion of a Grizzly G0704 milling machine. Like everyone at that time I chose to go with the Hoss Machine style conversion as there were not many options on the market. I was not comfortable designing my own system at the time since I was just...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## r-mm (Nov 16, 2020)

This is awesome intel thanks guys.

Macardoso - taking the machine out of the equation (because its cost has and is still changing over time tarrifs etc) I want to make sure I understand your advice.  The all in CNC cost for the "good" vs "best" of your approaches would be... ?


----------



## macardoso (Nov 16, 2020)

r-mm said:


> This is awesome intel thanks guys.
> 
> Macardoso - taking the machine out of the equation (because its cost has and is still changing over time tarrifs etc) I want to make sure I understand your advice.  The all in CNC cost for the "good" vs "best" of your approaches would be... ?



In my personal opinion (everyone will give a different answer here): $1500 for a bare minimum conversion, *$3000 for a really nice conversion with good hardware* and reduced stress over saving every penny, $4000+ for one with AC servos (DMM Tech, Clearpath, etc.).

The BOM I put together for a guy on another forum with a Centroid Acorn, (4) Clearpath servos, and really nice hardware was around $5000, but that was for a big 4x8' router table. 

I'd personally set aside $3k to do it right. certainly can be done cheaper, but it is more work and the end product may leave you wanting.


----------



## r-mm (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks this helps a lot.  I was looking at the ball screw kits and adding 50% which sounds like it would still fall short of your low end estimate.  Appreciate the real world experience from someone who has done it.


----------



## spumco (Nov 20, 2020)

1. Controller (hardware & software & PC)
2. BOB
3. Cables/wires/relays/bits
4. Motors & drives & power supply if needed
4. Ballscrews, nuts, adapters, motor mounts, couplers
5. Various (electrical enclosure, cable chain, optional stuff)

I'd say $3k is doable if you don't make any big mistakes.  If you're really good at scrounging you could do it for less, but the time you spend scrounging and trying to make this fit to that, or dingus #1 match the voltage of dingus #2... you can make more money at a day job and just buy the right stuff in less time.


----------



## shooter123456 (Nov 30, 2020)

I have summarized costs a few times on my PM-25 thread.  The first CNC set up was around $2200 using relatively inexpensive components. That was cheap rolled screws, cheap steppers and drivers, etc.  It has a few nicer parts on it now and was probably closer to about $4500 for everything.









						New PM-25MV Mill
					

Neat project! What are using for your controller between LinuxCNC and the stepper drivers?




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

